# Airbrush Question



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I got my airbrush and all my other equipment. I had an eyedoctor appt. Saturday morning. So I drive all the way down (1hr 20 min in horrible conditions) to find out that they were closed and never called. so While I was down there I decided to get some paint from Pat Catans. When I got home I set everything up and did some painting. . but it took a while of me rinsing out the cup before I was able to change colors. It was something like 1min of rinsing out before the color was completely gone, out of the cup + brush. Now I am just using water to rinse it out. I am using createx water based paint, and a gravity fed Badger 360. Also this only happens when I use the black paint, but I don't have to pull the trigger back to let any paint out. It seems like it is continually running with only the black one. It doesn't run with water though so i am a bit baffled.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I shoot windex through mine between colors. I use a paasche vl and I generallry take apart and clean internally as well between colors (takes about 3-4 minutes to take apart and reassemble ) I also like to pour the windex in the cup instead of squirting, this helps keep the tiny air bubbles out. I have been able to change colors after a round of windex through the brush without disassembling I just prefer to clean thouroughly, it is quicker than repainting if I did not have the gun clean enough. Hope this helps.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

When you are going to change colors, dump out remaining paint and wipe out your color cup first with a paper towel and then a q-tip dipped in isopropyl alcohol. Turn your psi up before you clean.

Cleaning solution for water based paints:

80% windex
10% distilled water
10% isopropyl alcohol

This formula has worked for me for years and is good for total cleaning and in between colors. A couple of cups through the gun and it should be fine. If you have stubborn paint, run a cup of straight alcohol through.

Now the paint problem sounds like your needle isn't seated in the gun. Loosen your needle chuck nut and make sure the needle is pushed all the way forward, then retighten the nut. Put a couple of drops of Super Lube on the needle and your trigger and you should be good to go. Hope this helps.

Rod


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

A Q-tip, I cant believe I Didn't think of that. I have heard about the windex. I was going to use it but there was a very small portion left so i just went with water. Thanks a lot guys


----------

